# Quality Cheaper Snow Pants? XXL



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I picked up a pair of Quicksilver pants on clearance two summers ago for like $50. They've actually held up damn well. I've pretty much drug the bottoms off of them because they're too long, but screw it, they were $50.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

You can get el cheapo generic snow pants at any ski shop and most sporting goods stores.

They aren't usually waterproof, but they only cost ~$20-$30 for a pair. Skiers love them because they have a tendency to slice holes in their pants when they fall (edges), so they have to buy them fairly regularly


----------



## CrossStealth (Aug 17, 2010)

Yea id like them to be waterproof if I can. I don't mind spending money but I just spent a lot on the rest of my gear and my budget is wearing thin. Are there are Good Quality pants that are a little less pricey?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

dunno. Check gearscan and department of goods. Its a lot harder to get cheap shells every since Sierra Snowboard went away.


CrossStealth said:


> Yea id like them to be waterproof if I can. I don't mind spending money but I just spent a lot on the rest of my gear and my budget is wearing thin. Are there are Good Quality pants that are a little less pricey?


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

Snowboard, Snowboards, Burton Snowboards, Burton Bindings, Burton Boots, and snowboard reviews - Free Shipping - US Orders Over $50
pretty sure this is sierra snowboards?
apparently they changed names?


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

sierra snowboards did change names.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

The sierra snowboard site got bought by trusnow and there are about 1/10th the number of deals on shells that there were back in the late 2000's.

There will inevitably be a site or store somewhere that sells left over, odd sized gear for really cheap but I haven't found it yet. Haven't been impressed much by Department of Goods or GearScan


----------



## 55Nick15 (Aug 11, 2008)

columbia ridge 2 run. i wear a 40-42 pant and theyre a little loose on me in 2xl. theyre around 100 dollars and have all the waterproof tech and fun stuff


----------

